# Kevins and Franks HPF 2.5 Turbo M3's Completed (656rwhp and 666rwhp) - Video



## HPF Chris (May 23, 2005)

We just finished Kevin's and Frank's HPF Stage 2.5 M3's. After driving both of these cars myself, I can truly say that I LOVE the stage 2.5!!!!! Now I need to buy another M3 for a daily driver and get stage 2.5 for myself.

Here's a video of both Kevin's and Frank's M3s on the dyno.






Frank's Dyno...










Frank's M3 being built


















































































Frank's M3 ready to ship!!


----------



## HPF Chris (May 23, 2005)

Kevin's Monster


----------

